# Tivo black friday deals?



## lenrak (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm in the market for a new tivoHD...any reason to wait until friday to purchase it?


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

None that I can think of. You'll simply experience a few days of non-buyer's remorse. In other words, why wait? (Most major retailers have a 30 day price guarantee against competitors price variances, including their own.)


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

SpiritualPoet said:


> None that I can think of. You'll simply experience a few days of non-buyer's remorse. In other words, why wait? (Most major retailers have a 30 day price guarantee against competitors price variances, including their own.)


Except BF prices don't count.


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

Nope, pretty much all of the big BF ads can be found now and so far none have had any Tivos.


----------



## pcbrew (Mar 15, 2008)

Best Buy has $100 off TiVo HD if you buy an HDTV (not BF).
Useful if you are also in the market for a new TV.


----------



## zgamer (Oct 13, 2007)

Best for the MSD users would be Circuit City for the stores that are closing if they don't shuffle the Tivo's to other stores. Otherwise refurb + 1yr (non-msd rate) is the cheapest I've seen.


----------



## newskilz (Jul 11, 2008)

zgamer said:


> Best for the MSD users would be Circuit City for the stores that are closing if they don't shuffle the Tivo's to other stores. Otherwise refurb + 1yr (non-msd rate) is the cheapest I've seen.


Except that they aren't really marking them down much, at least not at my store in Fort Worth, TX. It was marked down I think 10% off MSRP, which isn't enough for me to bite.


----------



## zgamer (Oct 13, 2007)

newskilz said:


> Except that they aren't really marking them down much, at least not at my store in Fort Worth, TX. It was marked down I think 10% off MSRP, which isn't enough for me to bite.


12% off @ BB with reward zone coupon.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

zgamer said:


> 12% off @ BB with reward zone coupon.


That is still more than you will find online (like Amazon).


----------



## mzupan (Sep 25, 2006)

lenrak said:


> I'm in the market for a new tivoHD...any reason to wait until friday to purchase it?


Keep an eye on Craigslist too. I got lucky and found a brand new TiVo HD for $100 there. The box had been opened, but the couple that received it as a gift had satellite and could not return it to the store because it was outside the 30-day return period.


----------



## Mchero (Dec 20, 2001)

I'd suggest a refurb thru Tivo. That's what I did & it's still going strong!


----------



## sdzc (Sep 4, 2005)

There is a Tivo listed on Craigslist where I live and the person is stating there is service through Aug of 2009.

How would I get that unit on my MSD if I was able to get the unit and still gain the service.

Also, who does the account transfer, the buyer or the seller?


----------



## mzupan (Sep 25, 2006)

sdzc said:


> There is a Tivo listed on Craigslist where I live and the person is stating there is service through Aug of 2009.
> 
> How would I get that unit on my MSD if I was able to get the unit and still gain the service.
> 
> Also, who does the account transfer, the buyer or the seller?


According to TiVo's support site, only lifetime subscriptions can be transferred to a new owner. Otherwise, the seller needs to cancel service or transfer service to one of their other TiVo boxes before selling this one to you. Then you just activate it like normal.

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...r_my_TiVo_Service_to_a_new_owner_Generic.html


----------



## zgamer (Oct 13, 2007)

https://www3.tivo.com/store/giftcenter.do?Wt.ac=tivo_home_giftcenter_tile

Scroll down the page for the pre-loved area.

Tivo HD (refurb): $179.99
Service gift card: $50 (minimum)
Total: $229.99 + tax (free shipping)

What you get:
1x - Tivo HD (refurb)
1x - 3 months free service
1x - 3 months Rhapsody service
1x - $50 Amazon unbox card

So the above + MSD lifetime would total somewhere around $488. Saving around $100 over what is normally offered.


----------



## Dig-Doug (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't follow your math... I don't see how you can do this for $480...

Edit: I think you are saying lifetime for $300.... which you can't do on a refurb unless something has changed, right?

D


----------



## lenrak (Nov 25, 2003)

I'd consider a refurb. but I don't think that they qualify for the discount to owners who own multiple units.


----------



## zgamer (Oct 13, 2007)

zgamer said:


> https://www3.tivo.com/store/giftcenter.do?Wt.ac=tivo_home_giftcenter_tile
> 
> Scroll down the page for the pre-loved area.
> 
> ...





Dig-Doug said:


> I don't follow your math... I don't see how you can do this for $480...
> 
> Edit: I think you are saying lifetime for $300.... which you can't do on a refurb unless something has changed, right?
> 
> D


Confirmed this DEAL WORKS! :up: Also as an extra bonus when completing the service purchase you get the Tivo Entertainment Pack mailed to you (3 free movie rentals from Jaman and 3 months free of Rhapsody) beyond the already included free months. Also, the 3 months of service can be used by another tivo.


----------



## gfilicetti (Nov 30, 2008)

zgamer said:


> Confirmed this DEAL WORKS! :up: Also as an extra bonus when completing the service purchase you get the Tivo Entertainment Pack mailed to you (3 free movie rentals from Jaman and 3 months free of Rhapsody) beyond the already included free months. Also, the 3 months of service can be used by another tivo.


Where does it specify the Rhapsody free months, I don't see that mentioned in the deal.

Sounds pretty good though... I take it I can use my 3 free month, and then add $349 to my $50 service card and buy life time right?

G


----------



## gfilicetti (Nov 30, 2008)

zgamer said:


> As per the cost, if you don't currently have an active tivo your correct. If you already have one subtract $100 from the $349 for the MSD discount.


Yeah, this will be my first machine... BUT, from what I've read, you can't do MSD with refurbs, yeah?

G


----------

